# Schwinn 1962 Super Continental



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 6, 2019)

Just finished this up and it has shot to my favorites list.  1962 Super Continental.   This has a lot going for it.    One year only bike (not even a full year), first Schwinn 15 speed, Lycett leather saddle, Huret components, great Radiant Green color (I have only seen pics of one other green one), Just a awesome rare bike.   I wonder why Schwinn marketing changed the great Super Continental name to the uninspiring Sierra the next year?  Probably got a cease and desist from DC Comics!!  lol    This one is a keeper!!!


----------



## bikepaulie (Sep 6, 2019)

New to me. Thanks for posting!     #want


----------



## juvela (Sep 6, 2019)

-----

Fine job.

Most handsome.

Fork crown is NERVEX Pattern No. 6.

Stem is Philippe Nr. 36.





Huret offered natural rubber covers for this model of shift lever, if desired.  Part number 1851 -











-----


----------



## schwinnman67 (Sep 6, 2019)

That is nice!!!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 6, 2019)

Outstanding...Love it!
I have one in Radiant Red, but not in near as nice condition as yours.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2019)

OMG, that's killer! Any history on that beauty? It sure wasn't no barn find!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 7, 2019)

I wonder why on some models that they left the fork void of any paint making it appear to be a replacement


----------



## Roger Henning (Sep 7, 2019)

Schwinn on some models used chrome forks instead of paint to show they were better quality bikes.  This is my 1964 Sierra for example.  



Roger


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2019)

Beautiful bike!
Especially nice in green.
The 1962 Superior was also a 15 speed model.


----------



## juvela (Sep 7, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Beautiful bike!
> Especially nice in green.
> The 1962 Superior was also a 15 speed model.View attachment 1059400
> 
> View attachment 1059401




-----

Thanks for posting!  

Is the round transfer below the w/b cage the cromo tubing one?

Is that a shop transfer below it?

Remember the c/w's as being NERVAR.

IIRC '63 was the first year the Superior received an alloy chainset.

-----


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes it is.


----------



## juvela (Sep 7, 2019)

-----

Thanks very much!

Pomona -

Perhaps the cycle's original owner was a student at the California Polytechnic Institute.

Cal Poly Pomonahttps://www.cpp.edu

Ralph's now gone.  Here is the shop location as it appears today -

https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...69f38f1925966!8m2!3d34.0621538!4d-117.7674354

-----


----------



## JAVANZEL (Dec 9, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> Schwinn on some models used chrome forks instead of paint to show they were better quality bikes.  This is my 1964 Sierra for example.  View attachment 1059350
> 
> Roger



Also have a '64 Sierra, was originally radiant coppertone but I stripped and painted orange in early seventies.
I am the second owner since '66.  Hangs in the garage as my 240# body is likely a bit much for it.  
My bike had a small graphic on the cross bar that said 15 speed with a pinstripe above it. Appeared to be silk screened as opposed to a decal. Does yours have this detail? If so, could you capture and post an image of the graphic.
Here's a photo of a friend on my Sierra back around '73 or so.
Jan


----------



## Tim s (Dec 9, 2019)

Beautiful bike! Tim


----------



## JAVANZEL (Dec 9, 2019)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Just finished this up and it has shot to my favorites list.  1962 Super Continental.   This has a lot going for it.    One year only bike (not even a full year), first Schwinn 15 speed, Lycett leather saddle, Huret components, great Radiant Green color (I have only seen pics of one other green one), Just a awesome rare bike.   I wonder why Schwinn marketing changed the great Super Continental name to the uninspiring Sierra the next year?  Probably got a cease and desist from DC Comics!!  lol    This one is a keeper!!!
> 
> View attachment 1058960
> 
> ...


----------



## JAVANZEL (Dec 9, 2019)

Owner of a 1964 "uninspiring Sierra " since '66. Your bike is fantastic!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 9, 2019)

Here is my 64 Sierra.  Bought this one from the original owner in Colorado Springs.  Usual story from him.  Bought it, discovered girls and then cars equals no more bike riding!!!!  lol

You are right top bar graphic is a screen  not a decal.  Bike is not uninspiring just the name!


----------



## Sven (Dec 10, 2019)

Great job . Very sweet bike


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 28, 2020)

i had one in a smaller frame size and a year or two earlier mine was same color but was badged as a contential ,i rode her all over dade and boward county fla ,i loved that bike


----------

